# SICK.. BIG TIME $hit



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

IN FLORIDA IN HEALTH CARE SOUTH.
A REHAB HOSPITAL . Had a stroke , In the time I've been here I learned to walk again although it's with a cane. Can't use right arm and hand YET! Brain OK! First email I could send.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Plumber Bill. How awful to have that happen on vacation and being so far from home.

I will be praying for you and a swift recovery.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Bill sorry to hear that. Speedy recovery my prayers go out to you also.
get well soon.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Get well soon, I know you're ready to get back home.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Terrible news Bill!

All the best to you and yours...

Get well soon.

Ben

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

Get well soon!


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Bill Sorry to hear the news you are in great hands Florida has some of the best health care providers anywhere. Get well soon


----------



## PlumberJake (Nov 15, 2010)

My grandfather is still in a hospital recovering from a stroke last month. 
Keep your spirits up, knowing you will get better.

Get well soon, 
Jake

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Get better soon, Bill. I will add you to my prayer list.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Mr. Bill I will keep you and your family in my prayers


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Holy crap! I'm sorry to hear that Bill. You sound like you're on the fast track to recovery though so keep it up.










Paul


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Get well soon bill. 

Florida has great Doc's

Have you scoped out the plumbing there yet? :laughing: I know you have


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm pullin for ya Bill. keep the faith


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Best wishes.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Sorry to hear that bill. Hope you get better soon.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Stay strong old friend. You'll be back at it in no time. Remember, be nice to the nurses and they'll be nice to you. :yes:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Bill...

Get Well Soon! :yes:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

We will keep you in our thoughts and prayers. 

Hope you're feeling better soon, Willy.


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Bill. Our Prayers go out to you and family!


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

No playin grab ass with the nurses .. well if yea do tell-em it was me .. Hope this only slows yea down for a short time . good luck and gods speed.... 

Joby / Lifer....


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

That tuff to have stroke on vacation ,glad to she that your making a come back ,good to see you back on the zone.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Wishing you a full and speedy recovery

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Hang tight, get better bill. We need ya here! So does your family.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

get well soon bill


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Get well soon Bill. I'll be praying for you.:thumbsup:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Hang tough Bill, Gods speed


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

sorry to hear that. Hoe you recover soon.


----------



## Evolve (Jan 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear that man. Wish you all the best in your recovery and hope it's a speedy one.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Wishing & Praying you well !!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Wishing you all the best. Get well soon!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Best wishes are coming in from the PDL too Mr. Parr.....
 
_WOW...Bill, One step at a time. Don't rush it.
Good Luck
Jerry
BYE Bye

Hang in there Billy, they can't keep a good man down.
Just my get well thoughts,
Gene B
Gene Burch
G B & Associates
Business Software & Consulting
Featuring NSPG's "Numbers Cruncher",
Flat Rate Book Software, & Printed Books
Web-Site: www.gbassociatesonline.com
A Service Roundtable Consulting & Coach
Partner

Ditto to all the get wells Bill. 
We'll hold your seat for ya until you get back. 
Mike Buchanan

Get well big guy,they don't make tough guys like you anymore. 
Nick Iannuzi

Get well soon, glad to see you emailing.
Billy Cassie

Get well Mr Parr.
We need you and your knowledge for this industry. You have been a big 
help to me and to many others. It was an honor to talk to u in the past.. God Bless You.
Dale Peck

Sorry to hear about the stroke Bill, get well soon and look forward to your knowledge being back on this forum.
George Cossey

Bill,
I wanted to add my well wishes to the mix here. Get well soon. 
Don Wolf ceo
DAD's Septic and Well Service LLC 

Sorry to hear about that , Bill. hope you fully recover and can get back on your feet and online again as soon as possible. We will keep you in our thoughts.
Julian Patterson
High Performance Plumbing St Pete FL

_


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Best wishes Bill !!


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hang in there, Bill.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow .. shocked to here the news Bill..

I really hope you get well soon.... there is plumbing jobs waiting for you when you get back home... so hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

Sorry Bill keep fighting and think positive. You are in one of the best rehab hosp in the southeast


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Best wishes on a speedy recovery.


----------



## copperhead (Dec 26, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Bill. I know you will pull through this, keep up the good fight. See you soon.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

In our prayers Mr. Bill. I've learned a lot from you:thumbup:


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

Hang in there Bill, our thought and prayers are with you for a speedy recovery!


----------

